# My New Baby



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

My new baby sitting nicely in my system now and singing very loudly 

​


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: KEN KREISEL DXD-808 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread*



asere said:


> Let me know when you get it and calibrate it if you used the bass level (green dot) or if you used any other gain setting.


For my room the green dot setting was fine, my room is fairly small and easily pressurised by the 808!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> For my room the green dot setting was fine, my room is fairly small and easily pressurised by the 808!


Sweet! I might just try reference level again but this time with the driver facing a wall as Ken suggests.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: KEN KREISEL DXD-808 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread*



asere said:


> Sweet! I might just try reference level again but this time with the driver facing a wall as Ken suggests.


When I had the MX5100SF I had the driver facing the wall as it couples with the room better, pressurising it and the setting was Reference as per the new subs.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> When I had the MX5100SF I had the driver facing the wall as it couples with the room better, pressurising it and the setting was Reference as per the new subs.


Thanks for the info I will definitely try that.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

asere said:


> Thanks for the info I will definitely try that.


I just disconnected the hsu and am using only the kriesel. I think the kriesel is more then enough for mid and upper bass. Hopefully it goes deep for movies since its sealed. Awesome and clear punch so far!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: KEN KREISEL DXD-808 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread*



asere said:


> I just disconnected the hsu and am using only the kriesel. I think the kriesel is more then enough for mid and upper bass. Hopefully it goes deep for movies since its sealed. Awesome and clear punch so far!


They are fantastic subwoofers, I watched Totalrecall last night and 808 did not fail to impress me with its presence, superb bass from an ok'ish film


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> They are fantastic subwoofers, I watched Totalrecall last night and 808 did not fail to impress me with its presence, superb bass from an ok'ish film


Saw War of the Worlds. Amazing lfe with Kreisel.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: KEN KREISEL DXD-808 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread*



asere said:


> Saw War of the Worlds. Amazing lfe with Kreisel.


Great stuff :T funny enough that is one film that I have had to re order on bluray as I do not have it, but have picked it up nice and cheap should be here tomorrow 

That is one film that really shows what a real sub can do


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: KEN KREISEL DXD-808 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread*

Cannot beat a bit of Pink Floyd to give your speakers and sub a good flexing first thing in the morning :bigsmile:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> Cannot beat a bit of Pink Floyd to give your speakers and sub a good flexing first thing in the morning :bigsmile:


Which PF do you have?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: KEN KREISEL DXD-808 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread*

I am thinking this discussion needs a thread of its own since it is not about the review. :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I am thinking this discussion needs a thread of its own since it is not about the review. :T


I apologize it can be easy at times to get off subject.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No biggie... I moved recruit's post of his new baby and following to a new thread.

Congrats on that new baby... nice!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> No biggie... I moved recruit's post of his new baby and following to a new thread.
> 
> Congrats on that new baby... nice!


Cheers Sonnie :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

asere said:


> Which PF do you have?


Well I have quite a few, but I was listening to Wish you were Here on SACD, sounded glorious through my system with the KK sub giving the low notes the authority that the tracks require.

Just got War of the Worlds through the post this morning so will be watching that one tonight to see how the 808 handles that soundtrack, seen the films many times on so many different subs so looking forward to seeing it with the new KK sub


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ken really has taken these new subs to another level, the way the sub intergrates with the other speakers is so seamless and the bass is just so deep coming out of each speaker placed in the room, it just seems as if the bass is panning the room, and this sub has only seen a few hours of usage and it is making me smile already, I love it :clap:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> Ken really has taken these new subs to another level, the way the sub intergrates with the other speakers is so seamless and the bass is just so deep coming out of each speaker placed in the room, it just seems as if the bass is panning the room, and this sub has only seen a few hours of usage and it is making me smile already, I love it :clap:


I'm tempted to get another one B stock so I can stack them.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

asere said:


> I'm tempted to get another one B stock so I can stack them.


That is the beauty of the KK subs, if you want to upgrade you just add another and stack them!

I intend on adding another DXD-808 once I have had full use of this one and am used to what it is capable of, then I will just add another one on top


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> That is the beauty of the KK subs, if you want to upgrade you just add another and stack them!
> 
> I intend on adding another DXD-808 once I have had full use of this one and am used to what it is capable of, then I will just add another one on top


I know if its awesome with one I can't imagine how two would sound.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

asere said:


> I know if its awesome with one I can't imagine how two would sound.


Well I watched War of the Worlds last night and the DXD-808 did not fail to impress me with it's bass it produded, great soundtrack on that film and the KK played it back faithfully!!

asere - that is the beauty of them, you already have an upgrade plan sorted but yes 2 12012 scary :devil:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Listening to some great demo material, Hi Res audio and the Ken kreisel DXD-808 picks up everything in the recording giving some lovely texture and feel to the bass, running it in slowly but surely


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> Well I watched War of the Worlds last night and the DXD-808 did not fail to impress me with it's bass it produded, great soundtrack on that film and the KK played it back faithfully!!
> 
> asere - that is the beauty of them, you already have an upgrade plan sorted but yes 2 12012 scary :devil:


I might hold back for now on upgrade. As much as I want to for the last few days my ears have been ringing or a slight hum. I hope it's allergies.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

asere said:


> I might hold back for now on upgrade. As much as I want to for the last few days my ears have been ringing or a slight hum. I hope it's allergies.


Maybe you need to give your ears a rest for a while, or not to listen as loud


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> Maybe you need to give your ears a rest for a while, or not to listen as loud


That's just it I don't listen loud but yes a rest would be good.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I will most definitly be adding another sub and stacking it, so that I can take advantage of the duo combination, this sub is just so good that it needs a brother Lol!, and it will not take up much more room at all but I will have much much more of the same :bigsmile:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> I will most definitly be adding another sub and stacking it, so that I can take advantage of the duo combination, this sub is just so good that it needs a brother Lol!, and it will not take up much more room at all but I will have much much more of the same :bigsmile:


Is your placed in a corner? I have noticed it sounds bommie with tv and commercials corner placed.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

No, mine is placed just inside of my left speaker and with the driver firing into the side of my solid cabinet, so it is placed well away from a corner!
I would try moving your sub further out of the corner until the bass tightens up, you are just exciting room gain which could also be tamed by EQ if desired but I prefer no EQ and find the best placement, you can still have the driver firing into the wall but does not have to be exactly corner placed


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> No, mine is placed just inside of my left speaker and with the driver firing into the side of my solid cabinet, so it is placed well away from a corner!
> I would try moving your sub further out of the corner until the bass tightens up, you are just exciting room gain which could also be tamed by EQ if desired but I prefer no EQ and find the best placement, you can still have the driver firing into the wall but does not have to be exactly corner placed


I need to do that. I have tried every corner possible where the spl gave me a flat response but in my case I need to sacrifice the flat response for smoother bass with TV away from corners.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

asere said:


> I need to do that. I have tried every corner possible where the spl gave me a flat response but in my case I need to sacrifice the flat response for smoother bass with TV away from corners.


Where bass is booming you will not be getting a flat response but there will be a hump somewhere in the lower frequency range giving you this sound as if it was flat the bass would be nice and tight sounding.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

recruit said:


> Where bass is booming you will not be getting a flat response but there will be a hump somewhere in the lower frequency range giving you this sound as if it was flat the bass would be nice and tight sounding.


Just adding to that I would start to move it out/away from the corner slowly untill you lose the boominess and the bass tightens up, that would probably be the best approach.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> Just adding to that I would start to move it out/away from the corner slowly untill you lose the boominess and the bass tightens up, that would probably be the best approach.


Crazy thing is I don't know why its bommie with only TV shows and commercials.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

asere said:


> Crazy thing is I don't know why its bommie with only TV shows and commercials.


Lol! sounds a bit bommie if you ask me :rofl2:

Sorry, No I don't know why but the KK subs are as tight as you could possibly get a sub so not too sure what it is happening on your side there matey?!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> Lol! sounds a bit bommie if you ask me :rofl2:
> 
> Sorry, No I don't know why but the KK subs are as tight as you could possibly get a sub so not too sure what it is happening on your side there matey?!


Maybe it is because I have it placed 2 inches from wall. I had it at 4 inches before and the same. Could be because the corners are not symmetrical. The sub is on the right front corner but on the left wall the corner is diagonal because of the fireplace. Maybe I need to learn how to do REW.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

asere said:


> Maybe it is because I have it placed 2 inches from wall. I had it at 4 inches before and the same. Could be because the corners are not symmetrical. The sub is on the right front corner but on the left wall the corner is diagonal because of the fireplace. Maybe I need to learn how to do REW.


Set up is always crucial in any set up and that does not discount the KK subs either, they must be treated the same but move it slowly away from the corner of the room/wall until you get it sounding nice and tight!!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Mine is sounding glorious in my set up now and am very happy with the results, after emailing Ken he agrees that adding a second will finish my system off nicely 

​


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Here is a link to a review which I have done for the DXD808 Subwoofer

http://www.hifix.co.uk/hifi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2712


----------



## oakboy37 (Jan 30, 2009)

And a blooming good one it is!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

oakboy37 said:


> And a blooming good one it is!


Thank you kindly sir 

There is so much more to come when I do finally get round to doing the DUO review !


----------



## oakboy37 (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you have the duo yet? 


And will you stack or go the other side of the cabinet?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

oakboy37 said:


> Do you have the duo yet?
> 
> 
> And will you stack or go the other side of the cabinet?


No, I still have just a single sub.

It will be a stacked set up as that is the best way to get optimal performance out of the 2 subs, and as per Kens design ethos


----------



## oakboy37 (Jan 30, 2009)

I couldnt stack so ill stick with the single 12


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Let me know what you think of stacked once you get it.


----------



## oakboy37 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you mix a 808 with a 12012?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

oakboy37 said:


> I couldnt stack so ill stick with the single 12


Well a single DXD12012 is a mighty good sub, so you have nothing to worry about there 

For me it is more about trying out what the genius has achieved when I eventually do stack the subs, as I know I will be in for a treat once done


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

oakboy37 said:


> Can you mix a 808 with a 12012?


Sorry I missed these, I do not see why not but obviously the stacking principles will not apply to this example as they are different subs so would probably best be used located in different corners, but maybe Ken could answer this better?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I think you would be pleasantly surprised at the performance at what the smaller brother kicks out, I had Kens old M&K MX350MKII and IIRC this DXD808 to my ears sounds so much better!!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'd love to know who has the biggest install of Quattro subs out there, there must some big systems it would be nice to see or have a quota on numbers :spend:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

lddude:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is all folks :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I finally am watching movies with sub on. Tinnitus or not. Can't let it stop me


----------



## L1977 (Jul 23, 2013)

recruit said:


> Where bass is booming you will not be getting a flat response but there will be a hump somewhere in the lower frequency range giving you this sound as if it was flat the bass would be nice and tight sounding.


I wonder how far from your TV-cabinet the driver of the DXD-808 is? Is the driver sensitive to being placed too close to a wall or a cabinet soundwise?

//Lennie


----------



## L1977 (Jul 23, 2013)

recruit said:


> Well I have quite a few, but I was listening to Wish you were Here on SACD, sounded glorious through my system with the KK sub giving the low notes the authority that the tracks require.
> 
> Just got War of the Worlds through the post this morning so will be watching that one tonight to see how the 808 handles that soundtrack, seen the films many times on so many different subs so looking forward to seeing it with the new KK sub


Just wonder wich subs you compare the DXD-808 with and how huge the difference is? I am thinking about getting one instead of my Sunfire HRS-12, so I am really interested in if this one makes a huge step forward for me.

//Lennie


----------

